# 05 pathfinder oil pressure



## millrat999 (May 26, 2005)

I've noticed while idleing the oil pressure on my pathy(300km)drops down to just above low,and when i'm driving it goes up to the norm.It seems to fluctuate with the rpms.

Is this normal?Anybody else have this problem?Do all pathfinder oil pressures fluctuate with rpm's?Every other vehicle i've owned the oil pressure has stayed pretty constant all the time,thats why i'm a little worried,and with my pathfinder being so new i hope there isn't a motor problem.

Thanks

.


----------



## jrex (Jan 20, 2005)

Mine does the same thing. Drops at idle and goes up when I get on it. My Toyota Tundra I had before the PF did it too so I was not too worried about it.


----------



## dmoncrief (Jun 4, 2006)

*nissan pathfinder 05 oil pressure*

Same here. I've noticed it before but it has never dropped down to the warning indicator. Soon as engine has noticible RPM's the oil pressure goes back to normal. Have had similar effects with old Chevy 350 V8's. Oil change guy mentioned it today, said that the oil filters for all new Nissan vehicles are relatively small comared to others; long and skinny. Said that even with the big 5.8L V8 they still used the small filter. Probably has something to do with those crazy engineers...


----------



## AMR40509 (May 29, 2006)

My 06 acts totally different (1700 miles on it so far)

Before it gets up to operating temp the pressure gauge will move w/ the RPM (from about 1/2 to about 2/3) -- but it never is below 1/2. As it warms up the needle will stabilize at about 5/8, moving less w/ each RPM change until it is pretty much motionless after 5 min.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Many auto manufacturers use gauges that have 3 phases, off, on and panic... these guages only report real issues, ie: overheating, under pressure...etc.. They do this to save money. All engines have fluctuating oil pressure, less RPM's less pressure...etc.. you wouldn't want full bore pressure at idle....

Be thankfull that Nissan uses real guages and sensors to show real problems before they cost you money.... anyways the idiot light on the dash will light up with bad oil pressure.... The next time you change the oil pay attention to the pressure guage and the oil light when you start up.... the light will stay on longer until there is pressure and the needle will linger too....

Also note that trucks with real towing ability have real guages..... you would like to know that your Pathy is hotter when towing...perfectly normal but it is nice to know.....


----------

